# LotR trivia games:  Do you own?



## e.Blackstar (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey, so I was wondering...do you guys totally rock at lotr trivia...have you ever absolutely AMAZED anyone...like tonight at my youth group, there was this game copied off a website called Who wants to be the ringbearer (spoofed from Who wants to be a millionare) and Kris called on me to go, and I was so proud of myself...I knew every one. (as befits a nerd like me) but it was funny because Kris was trying to stump me on them, and i felt very special...has this ever happened to anyone? Someone trys to stump you and you trmple them with your wonderful knowledge of the works of Tolkien?


----------



## Alatar (Jun 9, 2005)

Well my freind wanted to find a picture of saurons eye(to put in rthe sea for his global warming homework) and i knew the name of the tower(barad dur obiosly).
Where is that ringbearer site?


----------



## Varda35 (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, I tried to play the LOTR trivial pursuit game with some friends, it's really based on the movies but it's still fun, but like it turned into a total butt whooping and we ended up having to play three of them against me, and I still won haha. I need to find people who match my mad tolkien skillz because it's getting ridiculous


----------



## Arat Macar (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, I know what you mean. No one will play LOTR trivia with me either (I have the trivial pursuit and some trivia question books). 

The neat thing about TLOTR books is the depth. I mean I have all 12 support volumes as well as things like atlases, encyclopedias, unfinished tails, companions, etc... You can never know it all. 

Some of these forums are fun to see who can look up or find some random bit of trivia first.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 9, 2005)

Varda35 said:


> Yeah, I tried to play the LOTR trivial pursuit game with some friends, it's really based on the movies but it's still fun, but like it turned into a total butt whooping



I did that to my friends too.  Muahahaha!


----------

